# mare with vaginal discharge



## Candice (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a mare that aborted in January. She was in her 7th month , it was a red bag and the cause was not determined. She was flushed and had antibiotics and we were given the "all clear" for rebreeding. I wanted her to heal so we waited to rebreed her. Our stallion covered her on the 8th. Today she has a white, mucousy vaginal discharge. Its fairly heavy. It has no odor. I took her temp and it is normal 99.3 deg. She's eating and acting normal. Is this discharge normal a week after breeding? I'm new to breeding and this is the first time we've bred our horses. I turned them out together and he covered her three times and I brought her back in.

Its Friday night. If I need to call my vet I will, but so far everything seems ok other than the discharge.

Thanks


----------



## love_casper (Mar 16, 2007)

oh, that's interesting. i have no advice to offer, but i hope she's okay.




:

never heard of that happening, and i have heard that any discharge is abnormal......and sorry about your lost foal, i hadn't heard (or forgot...



: )

hugs to your mare.


----------



## Candice (Mar 16, 2007)

That is my understanding too, that "any" discharge is bad. I cannot find anything in any of my books and nothing turned up in the search engines so I thought I'd ask here. I'll definitely call my vet in the morning, but thought I'd ask here.


----------



## Reble (Mar 16, 2007)

found this info: I would say some kind of infection...

After mating? Not saying this is it, but the only thing I could find with discharge after mating.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/diseases/n...e/cem/index.htm

Also found this::::

http://www.horsetalk.co.nz/breeding/aaep-dirtymare.shtml


----------



## Becky (Mar 16, 2007)

I wouldn't expect to see a discharge a week after breeding. You might want to have her checked again and perhaps cultured just to make sure there isn't an infection going on.


----------



## Boinky (Mar 17, 2007)

If she is in heat cycle some mares CAN be very messy and have a white mucousy discharge when they are showing to the stallion..otherwise i'd probably call the vet and have her checked.


----------



## Candice (Mar 19, 2007)

Doc came out and checked Claire today. No discharge at all. Nothing like knowing the vet is coming to make my girls and guys shape up.



: Doc was going to insert a speculum and look things over but the more she thought about it, she thought it would be better not to incase Claire did take at breeding. Claire had no temp and given the fact that the discharge had no odor and was white in color she thinks she was just late in emptying her fluids. She wants me to continue to monitor her to see what happens with her. If she has any more problems she'll get a culture on her.


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Boinky said:


> If she is in heat cycle some mares CAN be very messy and have a white mucousy discharge when they are showing to the stallion..otherwise i'd probably call the vet and have her checked.


I agree here, I also have a girl who will get a discharge like that when she is in heat. Maybe she didn't take when you saw them breed before?


----------

